# Come vi piace?



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Se ce prova subito non va bene perché pensa solo al sesso.
Se un ce prova non sa manco lui quello che vuole.
Se vi invita a cena non va bene perché è troppo intima.
Se ve porta in camporella è un tirchio.
Se ve dice che vuol solo tromba’, non va bene perché vuol solo tromba’.
Se ve dice che vuole una storia seria, non va bene perché ancora non sapete come tromba.
Insomma qua è un terno al lotto per noi maschietti, come facciamo sbagliamo.
La mia mamma che di anni ne ha circa 80, dice che quello giusto, deve avere lo cheque, essere chic e provocare lo shock.
Voi donne che ne pensate?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Una bella testa e una faccia da schiaffi... perfetto!!!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2021)

Non ho uno stereotipo. 
forse a causa del mio matrimonio ora la qualità che mi colpisce è la schiettezza e la limpidezza, il mostrarsi per come si è al 100% senza timori. Soprattutto apprezzo chi non cambia per cercare di piacermi. Se percepisco omissioni o lati che non mi si vogliono mostrare scappo. Apprezzo molto anche sentirmi dire cose che non mi piacciono e apprezzo il “coraggio “ di dirmele.
Tutto il resto è un contorno.
Mettila così : vorrei essere sicura di vivere un rapporto che è esattamente quello che sto vivendo. Niente sorprese.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè ma che c’entra... teste diverse - esigenze diverse... vengono colpite da aspetti differenti.

Messa così sembra davvero che come la fai la sbagli.

Credo che più una persona (o si è in una fase in cui si) tende a investire in un rapporto, più diventa “esigente” rispetto ai propri canoni.

E penso anche che, tanto più riveli e metti in gioco di te, tanto più condividi in termini di tempo e esperienze, e tanto più è raro trovare qualcuno con cui si sta bene _veramente._

Roba preziosa, da trattare con cura.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ce prova subito non va bene perché pensa solo al sesso.
> Se un ce prova non sa manco lui quello che vuole.
> Se vi invita a cena non va bene perché è troppo intima.
> Se ve porta in camporella è un tirchio.
> ...


Che tua mamma ha ragione


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbè ma che c’entra... teste diverse - esigenze diverse... vengono colpite da aspetti differenti.
> 
> Messa così sembra davvero che come la fai la sbagli.
> 
> ...


E perché credi che l’abbia messa giu così? Proprio per far parlare le persone. Quel che fo io, qua dentro non ho ancora cominciato a scriverlo. Ma penso si sia ampiamente capito.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una bella testa e una faccia da schiaffi... perfetto!!!


Osti...a me manca la prima...


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho uno stereotipo.
> forse a causa del mio matrimonio ora la qualità che mi colpisce è la schiettezza e la limpidezza, il mostrarsi per come si è al 100% senza timori. Soprattutto apprezzo chi non cambia per cercare di piacermi. Se percepisco omissioni o lati che non mi si vogliono mostrare scappo. Apprezzo molto anche sentirmi dire cose che non mi piacciono e apprezzo il “coraggio “ di dirmele.
> Tutto il resto è un contorno.
> Mettila così : vorrei essere sicura di vivere un rapporto che è esattamente quello che sto vivendo. Niente sorprese.


al poco preferiamo il niente...insomma...


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ce prova subito non va bene perché pensa solo al sesso.
> Se un ce prova non sa manco lui quello che vuole.
> Se vi invita a cena non va bene perché è troppo intima.
> Se ve porta in camporella è un tirchio.
> ...


Mi piace l’uomo educato, che ai primi approcci non parli di sesso, che sa essere malizioso al momento giusto e quando è il momento giusto sappia portare all’incandescenza la sua donna. Ed essendo anche intelligente, sa quando è il momento giusto.
Nel frattempo l’occhio vuole la sua parte : che sia bello, si decisamente bello.
E .... ovviamente che sappia monopolizzare  la mia attenzione durante la conversazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi piace l’uomo educato, che ai primi approcci non parli di sesso, che sa essere malizioso al momento giusto e quando è il momento giusto sappia portare all’incandescenza la sua donna. Ed essendo anche intelligente, sa quando è il momento giusto.
> Nel frattempo l’occhio vuole la sua parte : che sia bello, si decisamente bello.
> E .... ovviamente che sappia monopolizzare  la mia attenzione durante la conversazione.


Tipo che se ti parlasse del propria lista della spesa tu ne saresti comunque persa....


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo che se ti parlasse del propria lista della spesa tu ne saresti comunque persa....


La lista della spesa non è un argomento interessante.
Se un uomo è talmente interessante da farmi perdere la testa non credo proprio che l’ha fatto parlandomi della spesa.
Sicuramente non adesso alla mia età.
Ma quando ero più giovane ero più ingenua, mi potevo innamorare anche dalla lista della spesa.... se era ben scritta ed in ordine alfabetico


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La lista della spesa non è un argomento interessante.
> Se un uomo è talmente interessante da farmi perdere la testa non credo proprio che l’ha fatto parlandomi della spesa.
> Sicuramente non adesso alla mia età.
> Ma quando ero più giovane ero più ingenua, mi potevo innamorare anche dalla lista della spesa.... se era ben scritta ed in ordine alfabetico


e allora non lo ami abastansa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> al poco preferiamo il niente...insomma...


Il niente? A me sembra talmente raro arrivare a un rapporto così che direi che è tantissimo


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il niente? A me sembra talmente raro arrivare a un rapporto così che direi che è tantissimo


Rileggi quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Boh. Dipende. Pure io non ho uno stereotipo, dipende appunto dalla persona. Portando esperienze recenti, quello che mi piace (sta passando comunque eh, diciamo che l'ho portato un pò giù dalle vette ) a me aveva colpito anche nel parlare ANCHE proprio dei supermercati . E' l'intelligenza comunque, la cultura, che fa "breccia". Quindi uno che l'intelligenza la dimostra anche parlando dei supermercati a me colpisce. Sul comportamento, essendo io una timida, preferirei che si assumesse qualche iniziativa. Ecco: se mi proponesse il motel al primo appuntamento probabilmente non riscuoterebbe successo , comunque preferisco vedere come uno è fatto. Con qualche "temperamento" rispetto a quello che dice @Nocciola : vale a dire che va benissimo essere chiari sul tipo di rapporto, poi se evita di "rompermi le balle" come potrebbe fare un marito è meglio (nel senso che vanno bene i consigli, ma mi infastidirebbero toni troppo paternalistici, o intromissioni che non gradisco nella mia vita. Sono una che funziona con gradualità, quindi se mi apro lo faccio spontaneamente) 
Non ho sensazioni particolari legate al posto (se non appunto che il motel o la camporella al primo appuntamento anche no), senza ragionare sui massimi sistemi direi che mi piace se vedo il piacere dell'altro anche solo al confronto. Quello che non mi è piaciuto del mio tizio acculturato è stata la divulgazione "in diretta" del nostro appuntamento (mi fa pensare a mancanza di interesse che, ahimé, probabilmente c'era....) e il più assoluto (così è davvero troppo) evitamento di qualsivoglia argomento di carattere personale (che non fosse la scelta della scuola del figlio, UNICO argomento in cui si è sbilanciato un pò a parlare di sé, oltre che del lavoro, ma vabbé, nulla "di sé"). Oltre che un pò la "pretesa" (probabilmente dovuta alla sua cultura sterminata) a sentirsi un pò nel ruolo di "insegnante". Ecco, questo probabilmente non è proprio esatto (altrimenti non mi spiegherei il fatto che comunque mi abbia anche cercata), ma un pò quella sensazione è arrivata. E considerandomi "inferiore" a lui per cultura personale, un pò mi ha messa a disagio (tanto è vero che mi sono bloccata a mia volta nell'assumere qualsivoglia iniziativa, anche la più banale).


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Diciamo Foglia, che capiamo se uno ci piace, stando lontani dal letto. Riguardo al tuo caso, intendi che ha detto a tutti che vi vedevate? Tipo come fossi un trofeo da mostrare?

Magari ha affrontato solo quegli argomenti, perché non ne ha di altri o non è portato a parlare di se.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Dipende. Pure io non ho uno stereotipo, dipende appunto dalla persona. Portando esperienze recenti, quello che mi piace (sta passando comunque eh, diciamo che l'ho portato un pò giù dalle vette ) a me aveva colpito anche nel parlare ANCHE proprio dei supermercati . E' l'intelligenza comunque, la cultura, che fa "breccia". Quindi uno che l'intelligenza la dimostra anche parlando dei supermercati a me colpisce. Sul comportamento, essendo io una timida, preferirei che si assumesse qualche iniziativa. Ecco: se mi proponesse il motel al primo appuntamento probabilmente non riscuoterebbe successo , comunque preferisco vedere come uno è fatto. Con qualche "temperamento" rispetto a quello che dice @Nocciola : vale a dire che va benissimo essere chiari sul tipo di rapporto, poi se evita di "rompermi le balle" come potrebbe fare un marito è meglio (nel senso che vanno bene i consigli, ma mi infastidirebbero toni troppo paternalistici, o intromissioni che non gradisco nella mia vita. Sono una che funziona con gradualità, quindi se mi apro lo faccio spontaneamente)
> Non ho sensazioni particolari legate al posto (se non appunto che il motel o la camporella al primo appuntamento anche no), senza ragionare sui massimi sistemi direi che mi piace se vedo il piacere dell'altro anche solo al confronto. Quello che non mi è piaciuto del mio tizio acculturato è stata la divulgazione "in diretta" del nostro appuntamento (mi fa pensare a mancanza di interesse che, ahimé, probabilmente c'era....) e il più assoluto (così è davvero troppo) evitamento di qualsivoglia argomento di carattere personale (che non fosse la scelta della scuola del figlio, UNICO argomento in cui si è sbilanciato un pò a parlare di sé, oltre che del lavoro, ma vabbé, nulla "di sé"). Oltre che un pò la "pretesa" (probabilmente dovuta alla sua cultura sterminata) a sentirsi un pò nel ruolo di "insegnante". Ecco, questo probabilmente non è proprio esatto (altrimenti non mi spiegherei il fatto che comunque mi abbia anche cercata), ma un pò quella sensazione è arrivata. E considerandomi "inferiore" a lui per cultura personale, un pò mi ha messa a disagio (tanto è vero che mi sono bloccata a mia volta nell'assumere qualsivoglia iniziativa, anche la più banale).


quanto sei complicata!!! tutta sta roba o il contrario


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo Foglia, che capiamo se uno ci piace, stando lontani dal letto. Riguardo al tuo caso, intendi che ha detto a tutti che vi vedevate? Tipo come fossi un trofeo da mostrare?
> 
> Magari ha affrontato solo quegli argomenti, perché non ne ha di altri o non è portato a parlare di se.



Lo ha chiamato uno "del posto" che abbiamo in comune, e dove ci siamo conosciuti. Lui rispondendo al telefono ha detto che era con me. Ha fatto seguito (probabilmente) una qualche battuta da parte dell'amico (che io non conosco) cui lui ha replicato tagliando la conversazione e con un "adesso non posso parlarne", o una roba simile. 

Che non sia portato a parlare di sé è un conto. Ma (ne avevo parlato abbastanza diffusamente qui) certe dialoghi, visti a ritroso, mi sono parsi surreali (tipo che lui va a far la spesa da solo, accompagna il figlio a scuola da solo, aspetta la spesa a casa da solo.... la moglie non è entrata nemmeno mezza volta per sbaglio nei discorsi. Non dico mica di parlare della moglie mentra stiamo parlando noi due. Dico solo che anche questa forzosa "inesistenza" è stata strana). Altra cosa: chiama quando vuoi. Anche mentre era via con la famiglia questa estate. "Tanto non ho nulla da fare, mi annoio", per cui ha precisato la disponibilità via telefono. Altra roba, la domanda "quando ci vediamo?", subito poi..... ehm, chiarita con un bel "Io sono qui", come dire che se voglio lo trovo. Come devo pigliare queste cose?


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ah me e‘ sposato? Non avevo capito, pensavo fosse single.
Io sono qui non esiste proprio e che sei Dio? ma vattene affanculo, lì dove sei e restaci visto che sei lì.


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah me e‘ sposato? Non avevo capito, pensavo fosse single.
> Io sono qui non esiste proprio e che sei Dio? ma vattene affanculo, lì dove sei e restaci visto che sei lì.


Eh. Non che io sia stata troppo comunicativa eh, con lui, va detto anche questo. Hai presente quando con una persona che ti piace tanto ti senti pure a disagio? E'.... successo.


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quanto sei complicata!!! tutta sta roba o il contrario


E pensare che mi ritengo una persona abbastanza "basica"


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E pensare che mi ritengo una persona abbastanza "basica"


Dipende cosa intendi per basica


----------



## Foglia (12 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per basica


Intendo elementare. Il contrario di complicata. Sembro complicata?  Beh, a me non pare di esserlo. Ho fatto un elenco di cose che non mi piacciono, ad esempio, non mi pareva che fossero sofisticatezze. Cioè, che uno non si metta a far battute con l'amico davanti a me pare una cosa base. Così anche il resto che ho detto....


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Non che io sia stata troppo comunicativa eh, con lui, va detto anche questo. Hai presente quando con una persona che ti piace tanto ti senti pure a disagio? E'.... successo.


Anche a me e’ Successo. Lo raccontavo nel post di Gisella quando parlavo della mia timidezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Intendo elementare. Il contrario di complicata. Sembro complicata?  Beh, a me non pare di esserlo. Ho fatto un elenco di cose che non mi piacciono, ad esempio, non mi pareva che fossero sofisticatezze. Cioè, che uno non si metta a far battute con l'amico davanti a me pare una cosa base. Così anche il resto che ho detto....


Sarà che a me indispongono certi atteggiamento a tal punto che non prendo neanche in considerazione il soggetto. 
Prima ancora che possa arrivare al punto di fare qualcosa che non mi piace, intuisco che non fa per me.


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anche a me e’ Successo. Lo raccontavo nel post di Gisella quando parlavo della mia timidezza.


Si. Ci sono situazioni in cui vuoi per timidezza, vuoi perché (a torto o a ragione non importa) ci si sente "inferiori" (non saprei come spiegarlo meglio), ci si "blocca". Per cui quello che, superata una certa età, dovrebbe essere la norma da dire e da fare, pare impossibile. A questo aggiungi il fatto che lui ha tenuto un comportamento comunque ambiguo, in un contesto in cui si hanno conoscenze in comune e in cui non sarei stata peraltro sicura (emblematica la telefonata dell'amico) della sua eventuale discrezione nel caso in cui io ci avessi provato apertamente o giù di lì.
Credo che l'importante sia che (almeno il fattore "bloccante") non capiti sempre e con tutti (perché altrimenti sarebbe un problema).

Tutto sommato mi ritengo timida, ma non proprio a livello patologico. Con il tizio in questione, lo sono però stata, ammetto. E ho finito praticamente (credo anche questo) per disincentivare ogni suo sbilanciamento (nel caso in cui ne avesse avuto voglia, e non lo so.... perché davvero non so cosa pensare, di diversi segnali contrastanti che mi ha mandato).
Rivedere alla moviola certe dinamiche aiuta, comunque


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sarà che a me indispongono certi atteggiamento a tal punto che non prendo neanche in considerazione il soggetto.
> Prima ancora che possa arrivare al punto di fare qualcosa che non mi piace, intuisco che non fa per me.


Eh, ma non è che sempre li scopri subito, e non è che siano uguali per tutti.
Io ad esempio non ho vissuto la famosa telefonata dell'amico come una invasione del nostro spazio (in diversi invece qui l'hanno interpretata così). Cioé: non è stato due ore al telefono, per intenderci, mi fosse capitata la telefonata di un'amica avrei risposto pure io , ovviamente dicendole che non potevo stare molto, e che la avrei richiamata in altro momento se era per una questione un pò "lunga", o anche solo per una chiacchierata.

A me ha dato segnali per così dire "negativi" per altro verso, vale a dire per il fatto che si sia sentito di dire subito all'amico del posto "comune" che fosse con me (gli ha pure portato i miei saluti, che non avevo detto, ma vabbé  ), senza poter evitare una probabile battutassa cui lui non ha dato seguito, va detto, ma che comunque è partita. Ecco: penso che se hai interesse per una persona, almeno inizialmente le chiedi se voglia o meno far sapere che la stai vedendo (anche solo per bere un caffè, per carità, non c'era nulla di compromettente).

A me questa cosa (non la risposta ad una telefonata in sé) ha dato fastidio. Non è una roba per così dire "eclatante", o chissà quale mancanza. Ma denota un certo tipo di disinteresse, e se lo avesse detto all'amico apposta per farmi pervenire "quel" messaggio di disinteresse, beh, lo troverei a maggior ragione indelicato. Questo è un esempio. Come (ripensandoci) è vero che abbiamo parlato a lungo, ma alla fine siamo rimasti su argomenti talmente "neutrali", rispetto a noi, che davvero boh.... lo apprezzo per la cultura sterminata che ha (e che trovo non ostenti mai, ed è una cosa che mi piace), ma per il resto non si è messo in gioco (nemmeno io eh, a quel punto e a dirla tutta).
Questo sicuramente è un altro punto a sfavore, dal mio punto di vista. E anche questo credo sia soggettivo: a diversi frega poco della conoscenza, PURCHE' si vada a scopare il prima possibile (che poi magari lo avesse proposto, ad un certo punto  ). Difficile insomma ( e per me apprezzabile) trovare vie di mezzo.

Però io tutta questa grande intuizione (sul fatto che non facesse per me, o più che altro che non mi cagasse  ) mica potevo averla, senza provare a uscirci, perché il resto del rapporto per così dire "a distanza" è stato un pò come si suol dire un andare in altalena. Può benissimo essere che avesse un interesse, e che questo sia venuto meno con la conoscenza. Anche qui, non mi riesco a spiegare certe cose (ancora ad oggi), ma tant'è  , alla fine il tempo passa e pure il mio interesse diminuisce.


----------



## Martes (13 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me ha dato segnali per così dire "negativi" per altro verso, vale a dire per il fatto che si sia sentito di dire subito all'amico del posto "comune" che fosse con me (gli ha pure portato i miei saluti, che non avevo detto, ma vabbé  ), senza poter evitare una probabile battutassa cui lui non ha dato seguito, va detto, ma che comunque è partita.


È proprio questo che intendevo Foglia, nell'altro 3d. Non è questione di tempo (telefonata lunga o breve) ma di uso - per me orrendo - che in quel momento lui ha fatto del vostro spazio


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> È proprio questo che intendevo Foglia, nell'altro 3d. Non è questione di tempo (telefonata lunga o breve) ma di uso - per me orrendo - che in quel momento lui ha fatto del vostro spazio


Si, ma perché  ha detto a un conoscente del posto che era con me, mica appunto per avere risposto a una telefonata. Avevo capito quest'ultima ipotesi, mentre per quest'altra senz'altro condivido 
Ma le strade sono due: o non ci ha proprio pensato (vale a dire che pensava ad altro), oppure voleva mandarmi un messaggio forte e chiaro sul fatto che non gli interessasse che quello spazio fosse dedicato ad altro.

Emblematica è stata anche la proposta, nel mentre, di chiamare un altro D) nostro amico (stavolta uno che conosciamo entrambi).

Proposta sua: dai, chiamiamo anche Tizio, così gli chiediamo quando ci si vede (il discorso era che avrei dovuto di lì  a breve vedermi con questo amico, discorso uscito fuori parlando di una questione vagamente legata a lui, e quindi si era sentito di doverci essere anche lui all'incontro, almeno così credo )
Risposta di Foglia: ma no, lo sentiremo in altro momento.
Più o meno.
Questo a me denota il fatto che non avesse un gran interesse finalizzato a me. Sulla considerazione dello "spazio", da un lato ti dò ragione, dall'altro in questo caso sarei più soft. Sicuramente se avesse inteso l'incontro come appuntamento a due ne avrebbe fatto un uso mica troppo bello. Se lo ha considerato un incontro "amicale" tutto è certamente più discutibile (pure che a uno piaccia fare e farti fare "il saluto in diretta", chettedevodì  ).


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può benissimo essere che avesse un interesse, e che questo sia venuto meno con la conoscenza. Anche qui, non mi riesco a spiegare certe cose (ancora ad oggi), ma tant'è  , alla fine il tempo passa e pure il mio interesse diminuisce.


Mi spiace ma capita, ci si può parlare tutti i giorni al telefono, chattare , ore ore. 
Ma non sostituiscono l'incontro fisico, lì si capisce se c'è feeling. 
Forse quel comunicare telefonicamente all'amico , la tua presenza, forse aveva deciso che sareste rimasti amici, tutti. Non c'era nulla da tutelare


----------



## Foglia (13 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma capita, ci si può parlare tutti i giorni al telefono, chattare , ore ore.
> Ma non sostituiscono l'incontro fisico, lì si capisce se c'è feeling.
> Forse quel comunicare telefonicamente all'amico , la tua presenza, forse aveva deciso che sareste rimasti amici, tutti. Non c'era nulla da tutelare


Ci eravamo già incontrati, a dire il vero.   Comunque cambia poco mi sa


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci eravamo già incontrati, a dire il vero.   Comunque cambia poco mi sa


Non ci pensare più, non è andata. 
Pazienza


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ci pensare più, non è andata.
> Pazienza


Ma si, con il tempo sta passando, in effetti.


----------

